# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Tom Davis.

## sailingaway

I mean, come on

----------


## itshappening

Brian, can we have a subforum for him please when you revamp them?

----------


## lx43

> Brian, can we have a subforum for him please when you revamp them?


I concur

----------


## RonPaul25

Let's email Senate Conservatives Fund, Club for Growth, Freedomworks, Demint/Rand/Lee/Coburn and tell them to get behind Tom Davis 2014

----------


## jkob

Tom Davis needs to be our highest priority. Not only is he great and we retire Lindsay Graham, it'll prove the viability of Rand Paul in 2016.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

yeah. he stuck his neck out to help.

----------


## XTreat

> Brian, can we have a subforum for him please when you revamp them?


Please.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Awesome.

----------


## matt0611

Tom Davis definitely deserves a sub-forum. He is the real deal.

----------


## CaptUSA

Draft him!  If someone gets a PAC going, we can begin funding him to show him we're serious.

With Davis and DeMint in the Senate, we can get SC in the 2016 primary!

----------


## georgiaboy

Yes!

----------


## matt0611

"Yesterday, Lindsey Graham tweeted this: "We can raise revenue by eliminating tax loopholes without raising tax rates." Well, sure. But if we want prosperity, our energies should be directed toward cutting government spending and reducing its scope, not figuring out how it can plunder more of the taxpayers' money."

-Tom Davis via Facebook

I really really like this guy!

----------


## CaptUSA

> "Yesterday, Lindsey Graham tweeted this: "We can raise revenue by eliminating tax loopholes without raising tax rates." Well, sure. But if we want prosperity, our energies should be directed toward cutting government spending and reducing its scope, not figuring out how it can plunder more of the taxpayers' money."
> 
> -Tom Davis via Facebook
> 
> I really really like this guy!


HA!!  Perfect.  It looks like Tom may be beginning his challenge.

----------


## The Goat

> Originally Posted by matt0611
> 
> 
> "Yesterday, Lindsey Graham tweeted this: "We can raise revenue by eliminating tax loopholes without raising tax rates." Well, sure. But if we want prosperity, our energies should be directed toward cutting government spending and reducing its scope, not figuring out how it can plunder more of the taxpayers' money."
> 
> -Tom Davis via Facebook
> 
> I really really like this guy!
> 
> ...


I came here to post the same thing. Tom has been railing against graham on FB and Twitter since he endorsed Paul.

----------


## The Goat

From Tuesday




> Sen. Lindsey Graham to Politico: "If we lose this election there is only one explanation -- demographics. If I hear anybody say it was because Romney wasn’t conservative enough I’m going to go nuts. We’re not losing 95 percent of African
> -Americans and two-thirds of Hispanics and voters under 30 because we’re not being hard-ass enough." With all due respect to our state's senior senator, the salient issue today isn't whether a party is "conservative" or "hard-ass enough," but whether it truly stands for individual liberty, economic freedom and limited government. Stand for the people and they will follow.

----------


## sailingaway

> From Tuesday


Ron's rallies in Ca were indifferent to color.  Lindsey apparently has it on the brain.  Racist.

----------


## CaptUSA

> Sen. Lindsey Graham to Politico: "If we lose this election there is only one explanation -- demographics. If I hear anybody say it was because Romney wasn’t conservative enough I’m going to go nuts. We’re not losing 95 percent of African
> -Americans and two-thirds of Hispanics and voters under 30 because we’re not being hard-ass enough." With all due respect to our state's senior senator, the salient issue today isn't whether a party is "conservative" or "hard-ass enough," but whether it truly stands for individual liberty, economic freedom and limited government. Stand for the people and they will follow.


Ok, not from South Carolina, but time to like Tom Davis' FB page!!!

----------


## Jeremy

> Draft him!  If someone gets a PAC going, we can begin funding him to show him we're serious.
> 
> With Davis and DeMint in the Senate, we can get SC in the 2016 primary!


DeMint is actually leaving the senate in 2016 so we could maybe get someone else too.

----------


## american.swan

Ah. I remember now. This is the dude who took Mises courses if I remember correctly.

----------


## SilenceDewgooder

> Ok, not from South Carolina, but time to like Tom Davis' FB page!!!


I'm in SC and met Sen Davis when Dr. Paul came to town.  Sen Davis says a lot of the right things, but I'm still a bit reserved about him.  But I'll vote for him over Graham.  I did read an article a while back that mentioned Davis may run for Governor to replace our own state ceasar (Nikki Haley).  For those who don't know, Haley had people arrested for protesting on state grounds which she had no authority to do at the time but within a matter weeks, had a state provision pass that makes it illegal to protest on state property after 6 pm.

----------


## CaptUSA

> I'm in SC and met Sen Davis when Dr. Paul came to town.  Sen Davis says a lot of the right things, but I'm still a bit reserved about him.  But I'll vote for him over Graham.  I did read an article a while back that mentioned Davis may run for Governor to replace our own state ceasar (Nikki Haley).  For those who don't know, Haley had people arrested for protesting on state grounds which she had no authority to do at the time but within a matter weeks, had a state provision pass that makes it illegal to protest on state property after 6 pm.


Is it selfish for me to want him in the US Senate?  Yeah, probably.  I think he'll do the liberty movement more good there, though.

----------


## Jeremy

> I'm in SC and met Sen Davis when Dr. Paul came to town.  Sen Davis says a lot of the right things, but I'm still a bit reserved about him.


Why?..

----------


## clint4liberty

Is State Senator Tom Davis even considering running for higher office?  Someone needs to contact him.

----------


## CaptUSA

> Why?..


Because we've been burnt so many times?
Because that's what libertarians do?
Because each one of us has our own purity test?

Take your pick.

----------


## Jeremy

> Is State Senator Tom Davis even considering running for higher office?  Someone needs to contact him.


He is giving hints about primarying Lindsey.  It was probably his idea.

----------


## SilenceDewgooder

> I'm in SC and met Sen Davis when Dr. Paul came to town. Sen Davis says a lot of the right things, but I'm still a bit reserved about him.





> Why?..


Well, he's not Ron Paul, but I became a little uneasy about him due to his enthusiastic tweets during the Repub Convention speeches from people I view as establishment types.  That's just me.  He was very personable during the fundraiser and met his family.  I guess I tend to view him more as a true fiscal hawk than a liberty hawk, but those options are better than ones we're typically told to choose from, especially with Graham being one of our senators.

----------


## nobody's_hero

He needs an inspiring grassroots video to start circulating. Video editors, we place our trust in you.

----------


## itshappening

SANFORD and DAVIS as S.C senators by 2016 would be nice and possible.

----------


## Jeremy

> SANFORD and DAVIS as S.C senators by 2016 would be nice and possible.


Sanford is done

----------


## sailingaway

> Well, he's not Ron Paul, but I became a little uneasy about him due to his enthusiastic tweets during the Repub Convention speeches from people I view as establishment types.  That's just me.  He was very personable during the fundraiser and met his family.  I guess I tend to view him more as a true fiscal hawk than a liberty hawk, but those options are better than ones we're typically told to choose from, especially with Graham being one of our senators.


He's _not_ Ron Paul.  But we want Lindsay out, period, and he would almost certainly be one of the top three Senators in the Senate when he gets there, and give the others in the top three a run for their money.

----------


## July

> Ah. I remember now. This is the dude who took Mises courses if I remember correctly.


Yup, he's mentioned taking several of them on his FB page.




> Brian, can we have a subforum for him please when you revamp them?


Agreed!

----------


## nobody's_hero

> I'm in SC and met Sen Davis when Dr. Paul came to town.  Sen Davis says a lot of the right things, but I'm still a bit reserved about him.  But I'll vote for him over Graham.  I did read an article a while back that mentioned Davis may run for Governor to replace our own state ceasar (Nikki Haley).  For those who don't know, Haley had people arrested for protesting on state grounds which she had no authority to do at the time but within a matter weeks, had a state provision pass that makes it illegal to protest on state property after 6 pm.


Well, he _did_ endorse Ron Paul at a time when it was politically_ inconvenient_ to do so. That has to count for something, right? He's walking a fine line trying to ease SC republicans into cutting militaristic spending. It seems to be working according to various speaking engagements he's had with SC tea party groups. He might serve as a reliable link between libertarians and the republicans.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> DeMint is actually leaving the senate in 2016 so we could maybe get someone else too.


Hopefully if we get Davis in 2014 he can help groom Demint's successor.  It will be like getting 2 liberty Senators for the price of one!  Winning this election is so vitally important.

----------


## nobody's_hero

I think if he keeps talking like this about corporate cronyism he could potentially bring democrats into the fold as Ron Paul was able to do.

----------


## Spoa

STRATEGIC ADVICE:

Any registered independents or libertarians living in South Carolina NEED AND MUST register as a Republican if Tom Davis runs. This is the best way to have an impact on the primary...so if Tom Davis announces his run, anybody who cares about liberty needs to get relatives, close friends, etc. in South Carolina to join the Republican primary so they can vote for Davis.

----------


## Spoa

STRATEGIC ADVICE:

Any registered independents or libertarians living in South Carolina NEED AND MUST register as a Republican if Tom Davis runs. This is the best way to have an impact on the primary...so if Tom Davis announces his run, anybody who cares about liberty needs to get relatives, close friends, etc. in South Carolina to join the Republican primary so they can vote for Davis.

----------


## nobody's_hero

I don't know if anyone ever posted the LPAC 2012 video of Tom Davis (I just found it, I think this one slipped through the cracks)

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Well, he _did_ endorse Ron Paul at a time when it was politically_ inconvenient_ to do so. That has to count for something, right? He's walking a fine line trying to ease SC republicans into cutting militaristic spending. It seems to be working according to various speaking engagements he's had with SC tea party groups. He might serve as a reliable link between libertarians and the republicans.


Great point.  If we're going to be successful we have to start changing our mentality here.  It's about Addition not Subtraction.  It's about Inclusion not Exclusion.

*Addition:*  Increasing our numbers of liberty candidates at all levels, in all states.

*Inclusion:*  Start looking at the good in a liberty candidate instead of focusing on micro-differences.  Our first instinct is too push people away and run them through the ringer of all these litmus tests.  
*
Regional Awareness:*  Have the rationale to realize that liberty is a big tent and the candidates we run in the South won't necessarily be mirror images of the candidates he run on the West Coast or New England.  If our southern liberty candidates want to focus their energies on the fiscal liberty spectrum allow them to do so, just because they're not on the front lines being drug war warriors doesn't make them your enemy.

----------


## jkr

palmetto bump

----------


## presence

http://www.ontheissues.org/VA/Tom_Davis.htm

VOTING RECORD

----------


## nobody's_hero

> http://www.ontheissues.org/VA/Tom_Davis.htm
> 
> VOTING RECORD


Who is Tom Davis of _Virginia_?

Here's the one you want :

http://votesmart.org/candidate/key-v...4980/tom-davis

----------


## Aratus

he did win, he then can thusly run in 2014... so lets do it.
i'm pleased thomas massie won! 2014 + 2016 loom thusly!

----------


## deadfish

> I mean, come on


This clip never gets old. I'm so thankful I was there to see it in person. I'm behind Tom 100% with all the money I can muster up if/when he announces his Senate run.

----------


## Adrock

He definitely needs his own forum ASAP. Don't be discouraged if he takes more of the Conservative  Tea Party line during the campaign though. It is a lot easier to win in South Carolina that way.

----------


## wealeat

Anyone that questions Tom Davis' principles is a complete and utter moron.

You people need to realize that we have to bring in other groups for our candidates to win. It is ok to compliment other GOPers if they are saying the right thing. Just as it is ok to call them out when they say the wrong thing. This is politics people.

----------


## sailingaway

> Anyone that questions Tom Davis' principles is a complete and utter moron.
> 
> You people need to realize that we have to bring in other groups for our candidates to win. It is ok to compliment other GOPers if they are saying the right thing. Just as it is ok to call them out when they say the wrong thing. This is politics people.


a good way to turn people off to your candidate is to call them morons for having different points of view.

Most people haven't looked into him yet.  I think most will like him as a Senator. Personally, I'd rather just answer their questions, except I'm still looking into him myself.  I like what I have seen, however.  

we aren't talking about making him the standard bearer, but as a Senate candidate we can actually be excited about running against one of the most destructive Senators in congress.

My two cents.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

I think Tom Davis is a pretty cool guy. eh speaks like Ron and doesn't afraid of anything

----------


## Shane Harris

Tom Davis takes online classes at the Mises Institute. He talks about them on facebook. Enough said.

----------


## Shane Harris



----------


## Shane Harris



----------


## matt0611

> Tom Davis takes online classes at the Mises Institute. He talks about them on facebook. Enough said.


Yeah, from his stance on many issues and things he has said I don't think I would have any hesitation even voting for this man for President. 

He openly calls out Senator Graham for his warmongering, military keynesianism and wanting to compromise with higher taxes and bigger government, endorsed Ron Paul, takes Mises Instutute Classes, talks about the problems with the Fed, the gold standard, openly calls Ben Bernanke a traitor, the benefits of state nullification, etc

He's pretty great.

----------


## MrGoose

Has he officially started his campaign or is it all just speculation right now? That could be why there is no sub forum for him yet.

----------


## tsetsefly

> Ok, not from South Carolina, but time to like Tom Davis' FB page!!!


I did after he endorse Paul. 

You can see he has taken mises institute courses by what he post on economics and he does call out the warmongers. IMO, just from what I have seen, he is closer to Rp's positions than Rand is.

Graham is the worst of the worst, the guy needs to be taken down even by a lesses neconon and if davis would beat him in the primaries it's like adding 2 liberty minded senators, you lose Graham's horrendous voting record and substitute it with Davis' 

He HAS to run and even though I am no where near SC this is one candidate I will be donating to if he runs vs Graham.

edit: a sub forum is needed btw!

----------


## Shane Harris

> I did after he endorse Paul. 
> 
> You can see he has taken mises institute courses by what he post on economics and he does call out the warmongers. IMO, just *from what I have seen, he is closer to Rp's positions than Rand is.*
> 
> Graham is the worst of the worst, the guy needs to be taken down even by a lesses neconon and if davis would beat him in the primaries it's like adding 2 liberty minded senators, you lose Graham's horrendous voting record and substitute it with Davis' 
> 
> He HAS to run and even though I am no where near SC this is one candidate I will be donating to if he runs vs Graham.


I actually agree. Rand is great too, and maybe better for the national debate, but Davis is the real deal and SC Senate seats are pretty safe for Republicans.

----------


## July

> I don't know if anyone ever posted the LPAC 2012 video of Tom Davis (I just found it, I think this one slipped through the cracks)


Thanks for posting that. He's a very articulate public speaker, I've got to say...I knew he could deliver the red meat sort of stuff and fire up a crowd, like he did in Tampa, but he's got the intellectual chops to match. I really hope he gets elected to higher office if he decides to run...I think he will be a great communicator. 

I agree, he could have potential to draw Dems on crony capitalism too, he explains it well.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

http://www.facebook.com/senatortomdavis

----------


## The Goat

SC doesn't register parties. just registering to vote gives you access to either Republican or Democrat primaries. I don't think you can vote in both for the same election though.




> STRATEGIC ADVICE:
> 
> Any registered independents or libertarians living in South Carolina NEED AND MUST register as a Republican if Tom Davis runs. This is the best way to have an impact on the primary...so if Tom Davis announces his run, anybody who cares about liberty needs to get relatives, close friends, etc. in South Carolina to join the Republican primary so they can vote for Davis.

----------


## FrancisMarion

> SC doesn't register parties. just registering to vote gives you access to either Republican or Democrat primaries. I don't think you can vote in both for the same election though.


Correct. Open Primaries, you can only vote in one.  Its great though.

I think he can contest Graham.  I'll be helping in any way I can.

----------


## itshappening

16,687 people like Tom Davis.
--

that's not bad for a state senator from S.C, it shows he has a growing audience 

he's also only 52, which means if we can get him into the senate and if he's interested in working hard for liberty which he has shown he's interested in then he is a potential presidential candidate we can support in 2024 or 2028 i.e after Rand Paul.  Plus Amash is only 32 so that gives us opportunities too..

whether the GOP like it or not if we stick together and continue to build organizations and harness our collective spirit (something that I think RON will keep himself busy with over the next few years with CFL etc) then we're going to stay a player in presidential politics for a long time. 

we have liberty congressmen and one liberty senator, there is no reason why we cannot get a liberty president, it's just a question of when America is ready for one.

----------


## Shane Harris

> I don't know if anyone ever posted the LPAC 2012 video of Tom Davis (I just found it, I think this one slipped through the cracks)


Love this guy. How many other politicians breathe the name Rothbard, Mises. How many openly talk about taking online classes at LvMI. This guys is a winner. I don't think I've ever heard Rand mention Mises Institute or Rothbard. Maybe its for the better that he hasn't but it would be comforting to know that he at least has read them. Getting Davis into the Senate would I think give Rand a run for his money in being the most libertarian Senator since Robert Taft.

----------


## itshappening

The fiscally conservative Club for Growth already has South Carolina’s Graham in its crosshairs.

Anticipating a primary slog, Graham has stockpiled $4.4 million, and his team is going through a cursory review of incumbents who have endured ferocious primary races.

“We look forward to running a strong campaign promoting Sen. Graham’s conservative credentials on fiscal, social and military issues. He has a lifetime conservative rating of 90 percent and is a great fit for the state of South Carolina,” said Graham’s top political aide, Scott Farmer.

If Graham were to be upended in a primary, the assumption would be that Republicans would still be favored to hold the seat in a state that Romney carried by 11 percentage points.

But this year, some Republicans thought the same about Indiana.

“We can’t take nothing for granted,” said a GOP operative gearing up to work on 2014 races. “Anywhere.”

Read more: http://www.politico.com/news/stories...#ixzz2C1N5pszz

----------


## mz10

> Has he officially started his campaign or is it all just speculation right now? That could be why there is no sub forum for him yet.


I know a number of people from Beaufort who are connected to him. He is most definitely running. Too early for an official announcement, but it's gonna happen.

----------


## itshappening

He needs to spend  few months going round the county GOP (some of whom have censured Graham) and make speeches setting out his vision of conservatism

I would hope he can become more well known among GOP voters first before deciding to run so he can have a good shot and part of that is meeting these people and activists

----------


## itshappening

*
Another censure resolution for Lindsey Graham

August 23rd 2010*

Washington (CNN) – Sen. Lindsey Graham, the South Carolina Republican who often finds himself out of step with the most conservative elements of his party, was censured by yet another GOP county party committee Monday night.

In recent months, Graham has been censured by GOP party committees in Lexington and Charleston counties. On Monday, the Greenville GOP Executive Committee passed a censure resolution by a vote of 61-2.

"THEREFORE BE IT RESOLVED, the Greenville County Republican Party hereby issues this formal rebuke of Senator Graham for his cooperation and support of President Obama and the Democratic Party's liberal agenda for the United States," the resolution reads.

The resolution says Graham will no longer be invited to participate in meetings or other events sponsored by the Greenville County Republican Party, and alleges Graham has "abandoned the Republican platform."

As evidence, the resolution cites Graham's votes in favor of TARP, his stance on immigration and his vote in favor of Supreme Court Justice Sonia Sotomayor. Graham has said he will also vote for Elena Kagan, President Obama's second nominee to the high court.

"While some of our friends in Greenville may not want to meet with Senator Graham, his door will always be open to them. Senator Graham respects those who disagree with him, but he strongly believes we need to keep an open dialogue," Graham spokesman Kevin Bishop said Tuesday in a statement to CNN.

Bishop went on to note that two of the Greenville County GOP's policy complaints were supported by former President George W. Bush, and that the same party committee censured Graham in 2007.

"In this last session of Congress, Senator Graham has voted with the Republican leadership over 92 percent of the time. And according to the American Conservative Union, he has a 90 percent lifetime conservative voting record. As to his votes on TARP and his support for immigration reform, on both issues he was following the leadership of our Republican President George W. Bush," Bishop said.

In January, the Lexington County Republican Party's censured Graham for supporting the 2008 financial bailout and working towards a compromise on cap-and-trade legislation.

At the time, Graham defended his conservative credentials.

"I have tried my best to be a conservative that can grow and build this party," Graham said, according to The State newspaper. "They have no desire to do that – I do."

http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com...indsey-graham/

----------


## itshappening

From Facebook:

*U.S. Senator Lindsey Graham*
11,067 likes

*State Senator Tom Davis*
16,685 likes

Haha.

----------


## Pisces

Since Lindsey is such a ripe target right now, how do we know that other Republicans aren't planning to run against him as well? Trey Gowdy has been getting a lot of attention lately for his outspokenness on the Benghazi issue. Tim Scott is African American and people may want to go with him to show that the party is diverse. I think the only way that Graham survives is if his opposition is divided. The tea party and liberty groups in South Carolina should try to ensure that they agree on one candidate to oppose Graham. Hopefully, that candidate will be Tom Davis.

----------


## EBounding

This guy stuck his neck way out there beyond the "call of duty".  In my opinion, he conveys Ron Paul's ideas better than anyone else to a conservative base.  Even if he doesn't want to be a US Senator, I'm going to help drag him there.

----------


## The Goat

On top of that a lot of Lindsey Grahams "likes" are people that don't like him at all. I "like" him on FB. lol,   




> From Facebook:
> 
> *U.S. Senator Lindsey Graham*
> 11,067 likes
> 
> *State Senator Tom Davis*
> 16,685 likes
> 
> Haha.

----------


## itshappening

S.C State newspaper talking about Tom Davis:

--
The Lindsey Graham Litmus Test

As a larger narrative unfolds across the country about whether the GOP should moderate its course or re-energize its base, one litmus test might be the outcome of Grahams own political future here in South Carolina.

The states senior senator is up for reelection in 2014 and many expect him to face a well-funded conservative primary challenger.
*
One of those talked about as a potential candidate in Palmetto State political circles is Beaufort GOP Sen. Tom Davis, former chief of staff to Gov. Mark Sanford.* Davis, who backed Ron Paul in the presidential primary, says he understands why his name is often floated as a possible Graham challenger. Davis ran unopposed in the latest legislative election, so he was free to travel the state speaking his message of hardcore fiscal conservatism, individual liberty, economic freedom and a truly constitutional (read: small) government. He says hes focused now on the upcoming legislative session in Columbia.

I do think that its a litmus test of sorts in which direction should the Republican Party go, Davis says of Grahams primary re-election outcome, adding that he considers himself more aligned with limited-government Republicans whove been elected around the country, such U.S. Sens. Rand Paul of Kentucky, Mike Lee in Utah, and of course, DeMint here in South Carolina.

*Ive been outspoken in regards to why I think Lindsey Graham really isnt the future of the Republican Party, Davis says.* I dont want to be the Republican Party of statism-lite. I dont want to be the Republican Party of, Well grow government, just not as fast as Democrats. I want there to be a choice presented with the Republican Party. And that, quite frankly, isnt attained by tacking to the center or trying to pander after votes in terms of a victory.

A primary challenge for Graham, though, might simply extend  rather than clarify  the battle within the Republican Party. After all, the past two election cycles have featured numerous elections in which moderate congressional Republicans faced hard-right primary challengers  including South Carolinas own former U.S. Rep. Bob Inglis, who lost a challenge from the more conservative Trey Gowdy in 2010.

http://www.free-times.com/index.php?...11311123413439

----------


## itshappening

If you don't agree with Lindsey Graham, well "there's the door" because "i'm a winner pal"

----------


## thoughtomator

There's a prominent GOP politician in Virginia too named Tom Davis, I always have to double check which one. The VA one is not our friend.

----------


## KMX

Tom Davis from SC is the man!

----------


## The Goat

> Studying for final in Tom DiLorenzo's "Rothbardian Analysis of the State," giving props to the Mises Institute.


FB update

----------


## itshappening

professor DiLorenzo will teach him well

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Originally Posted by Tom Davis Facebook
> 
> Studying for final in Tom DiLorenzo's "Rothbardian Analysis of the State," giving props to the Mises Institute.





> professor DiLorenzo will teach him well


Oh, HELL, yeah!!! I took the very same course. I had no idea Davis was a classmate. 

If he takes even just half of it to heart ... I mean, damn!

----------


## itshappening

what happened to his facebook?  it says link expired for me..

----------


## matt0611

> what happened to his facebook?  it says link expired for me..


Works for me.

----------


## Spoa

This is not so good news if Tom Davis plans to run:

http://www.dailypaul.com/264821/lind...in-gop-primary

What if the two of them split the libertarian vote in the primary? Could Graham run win by a plurality?

----------


## matt0611

> This is not so good news if Tom Davis plans to run:
> 
> http://www.dailypaul.com/264821/lind...in-gop-primary
> 
> What if the two of them split the libertarian vote in the primary? Could Graham run win by a plurality?


Ugh 

why?

I really hope this guy doesn't run if Tom Davis is running.

Hopefully they don't split the vote and cause Graham to win again at least.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

This is why the Libertarians needs to give up and help us... they're going to cost us in the long run until they realize the system is fixed against them.

Ron has pointed this out multiple times now in the last couple of weeks. It's time to unite in the GOP and drive people like Graham out, this Blandford fellow is really short sighted for not realizing how much more important getting a guy like Graham out would be.

----------


## mz10

> Ugh 
> 
> why?


Self-indulgence. That's why.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> This is why the Libertarians needs to give up and help us... they're going to cost us in the long run until they realize the system is fixed against them.
> 
> Ron has pointed this out multiple times now in the last couple of weeks. It's time to unite in the GOP and drive people like Graham out, this Blandford fellow is really short sighted for not realizing how much more important getting a guy like Graham out would be.


It looks like he's actually taking your advice and running as a Republican.

So what's your beef?

----------


## Adrock

I was worried about the establishment running a faux conservative or liberty candidate. Is this guy for real?

----------


## Pisces

I've never heard of this guy so I don't know if he's anything to worry about or not. I'm more concerned about one of the popular tea party congressmen entering the race. If Graham is vulnerable, there may be several people who think about running.

----------


## Adrock

His issues page looks solid and he has a pretty good resume. Looks like he ran for congress in SC-1 as a Libertarian last cycle. That may not go over well in a GOP Senate primary.

----------


## matt0611

> It looks like he's actually taking your advice and running as a Republican.
> 
> So what's your beef?


I actually think its cool that he's running republican as well as libertarian, I just think its a dumb idea to split the vote against someone like Graham when two of the guys running against him probably agree on 95%+ of the issues.

----------


## AuH20

Davis is connected to Sanford? No wonder he's such a breath of fresh air.

----------


## itshappening

> I've never heard of this guy so I don't know if he's anything to worry about or not. I'm more concerned about one of the popular tea party congressmen entering the race. If Graham is vulnerable, there may be several people who think about running.


None of the congressmen will challenge Graham, only Sen. Tom Davis is the viable candidate if he decides to run.  This joker is a waste of time and wouldn't get near Graham.  I expect a few others to join the fray claiming tea party support but hopefully they will raise hardly any money and wouldnt get invited to the debates.

----------


## itshappening

Thing is this will be a very tight race if Davis runs and performs well so I don't welcome any more characters joining the fray like some DP do, it will only suck votes away in what is sure to be a tight and closely watched race.  And I bet a few will throw their hats in the ring claiming tea party support and the media will hype them though they wont raise any money or be any sort of threat to Graham like Davis surely is..

----------


## Adrock

This guy had no money reported being raised for the entire last cycle. Maybe the silver lining will be that in comparison he will establish Tom Davis as the "true conservative" the South Carolina GOP regulars.

----------


## 1836

> Davis is connected to Sanford? No wonder he's such a breath of fresh air.


They're very close.

----------


## KMX

I live in Texas but I will support Tom Davis in SC with my wallet and what I can do online via social media. I like this guy.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Davis is connected to Sanford? No wonder he's such a breath of fresh air.


Davis was Sanford's chief of staff.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Ugh 
> 
> why?
> 
> I really hope this guy doesn't run if Tom Davis is running.
> 
> Hopefully they don't split the vote and cause Graham to win again at least.


Here we go again.

"But he's more pure than Davis!"

----------


## mz10

> Here we go again.
> 
> "But he's more pure than Davis!"


Tom Davis is too mainstream

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> This is not so good news if Tom Davis plans to run:
> 
> http://www.dailypaul.com/264821/lind...in-gop-primary
> 
> What if the two of them split the libertarian vote in the primary? Could Graham run win by a plurality?


Unfortunately, this nonsense describes the Daily Paul to a T these days. Doubling as a blog of the LP and saboteur specialist of Ron Paul Republicans. They'd seriously consider putting up this Keith guy that got 1.2% when he ran for Congress as the official dude that will take down Graham. None of the commenters over there are even acknowledging the few people bringing up Davis, just an all around circle you know what for the no-chancer.  I swear, they're $#@!ed in the head over there.

----------


## Spoa

TOM DAVIS NEEDS TO DECLARE HIS RUN VERY, VERY SOON!!! (Before it is too late!)

----------


## sailingaway

> TOM DAVIS NEEDS TO DECLARE HIS RUN VERY, VERY SOON!!! (Before it is too late!)


I think he pretty much has, all but the press release, hasn't he? I mean, he attacks LG's positions etc.

Tom Davis has the support of most Ron Paul supporters, I feel pretty confident.  This isn't like other "L or liberty candidate' issues. Tom supported Ron through the convention, spoke of Bernanke committing treason at Ron's rally, backed Ron when others in the party were tearing him down, took a lot of flak for it, AND has tea party support.  He spoke out LOUDLY about NDAA when votes were occurring in the US House, too.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Check out 26:35 in this video. He talks about the idea of him running for Senate. Not sure what to make of it:

----------


## itshappening

He's not giving much away in the video, says he's focused on the 13/14 legislative session.   I wonder if he is going to wait for 2016 and give Graham a pass.  Hope not..

He's a very polished guy.  Great candidate.

----------


## Adrock

In that video it looks like he may not be very interested in running for Senate this term. Maybe he is trying to get his name ID for replacing DeMint in 2016.

----------


## itshappening

> In that video it looks like he may not be very interested in running for Senate this term. Maybe he is trying to get his name ID for replacing DeMint in 2016.


That's what I think too, though he didnt explicitly rule it out. He didn't say "I'm not running" or "I'm not interested".

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Check out 26:35 in this video. He talks about the idea of him running for Senate. Not sure what to make of it:


Maybe he's playing it close to the vest. He didn't rule anything out.

And although I would LOVE to him in the US Senate, he is absolutely 100% correct about the critical importance of politics at the state & local level.

As disappointing as it might be, the best thing for the long run might very well be for him to work on building a liberty juggernaut in South Carolina rather than tilting at windmills in DC.

And everyone should check out the *entire* interview, not just that last bit. (I am seriously man-crushing on Tom Davis right now ... )

----------


## sailingaway

> In that video it looks like he may not be very interested in running for Senate this term. Maybe he is trying to get his name ID for replacing DeMint in 2016.


I hope that is wrong, but who knows what is happening behind the scenes.  We could gear up that 'draft Tom Davis' facebook page....

----------


## Adrock

It would be a shame if he didn't run. I hope he makes his final decision either way pretty early. Blandford looks good on paper, but I am not sure if he will stand much of a chance.

----------


## itshappening

No one can take on Graham unless they can raise millions and that can only be Davis with us firmly behind him.  

If not him then Graham will be back in the Senate rather easily i'm sad to report.

----------


## sailingaway

> No one can take on Graham unless they can raise millions and that can only be Davis with us firmly behind him.  
> 
> If not him then Graham will be back in the Senate rather easily i'm sad to report.


I suspect that is correct, unless we find someone else to get behind and they will have to have a record to motivate people from out of state.

----------


## sailingaway

Here's a draft Tom Davis facebook page, but I don't think it is the only one I've seen. It only has 847 likes so far, we have to get it out there.  https://www.facebook.com/tomdavis2014?ref=ts&fref=ts

Davis tweeted this just a few hours ago: https://twitter.com/senatortomdavis/...55732808511488

@senatortomdavis
Glenn McCall, SCGOP national committeeman, says GOP needs Ron Paul supporters. Yes, and a good start would be an RNC apology for Tampa.

and this, yesterday:

Tom Davis ‏@senatortomdavis
Spent today drafting the NDAA Nullification Act that I will prefile in the SC Senate next month. http://fb.me/2bgvere9s

----------

